# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  نشناختن هارد در هنگام نصب ویندوز

## mf_007

سلام داشتم ویندوز xp نصب می کردم همون ابتدا هنگام لود فایل ها صفحه آبی داد و دوباره امتحان کردم  بازم نشد با سی دی هایرن رفتم دیدم هاردم رو نمی شناسه ولی تو بایوس هارد رو می شناسه مشکل از کجاست ؟

----------


## amin mohamadi

احتمالا تنظیمات هارد توی بایوس  رو IDE  نیست
عوض کنی درست میشه

----------


## mf_007

درایو ها رو می شناخت تو هایرن -ویندوز قبلی ش هم xp بود-ولی وقتی صفحه آبی داد دیگه درایو ها رو نمی شناسه -اطلاعاتش خیلی مهمه امکان از بین رفتنش وجود داره ؟

----------


## Salar Ashgi

همونطور که دوستمون هم گفت ، این مساله از BIOS و قسمت تنظیمات هارد دیسک به احتمال 80 درصد ! قابل حل هست .

واسه من یه بار تو ویندوز 7 اینطور شده بود که از طریق BIOS حلش کردم !

----------


## mpnetmpnet

من یکبار با مشکلی مشابه این روی یک لپ تاپ سونی برخورد کردم.
ویندوز xp درایور برخی هاردها رو نمیشناسه.
ممکنه مشکل شما با استفاده از نرم افزار nlite حل بشه.
این نرم افزار یک پشتیبان از cd ویندوز شما میگیره و بعد از اضافه کردن درایور مورد نظر - که باید اون رو در اینترنت با استفاده از مدل دستگاه یا هارد جستجو کنید - یک cd جدید به شما تحویل میده (رایت میکنه) که درایور مورد نظر هم به اون الحاق شده.

امیدوارم از این راه مشکلتون حل بشه.

----------


## SayeyeZohor

هارد شما sata هستش؟
بايد در تنظيمات بايوس ، تنظيم هارد رو بر روي ATA قرار بدي تا بشناسه

----------


## FastCode

چرا همتون فکر میکنید هارده؟اگر هارد باشه با پیغام خطا میده.صفحه آبی نمیشه.
cpu تون چیه؟ {Intel Core i{3-5-7؟

اگر میخوایهد با اطمینان مشکل رو بهتون بگم این مراحل رو انحام بدید
DSL رو از سایتش دانلود کنید(۵۰ مگ)
http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
روی CD خام Write کنید.
سیستم رو DSL با boot کنید
دستور lshw رو اجرا کنید و خروجیش رو بزارید اینجا.(firefox داره)

----------


## mpnetmpnet

ممکنه فرمایش شما هم درست باشه و مشکل از cpu یا سخت افزارهای دیگه باشه.
تجربه  ای که من دارم و بالا هم اشاره کردم مربوط به هارد میشه و نرم افزار nlite  که الحاقات مورد نیاز ویندوز رو پیش از نصب به اون اضافه میکنه که ممکنه  در میان اونها الحاقات cpu هم باشه.
نکته ای که هست از صحبتهای دوستمون  اینطور بر میاد که سیستم در جایی که به حافظه دائم احتیاج هست پیغام خطا میده.
البته باید ببینیم کدوم صفحه آبی (Blue screen یا...) چون خود صفحه نصب ویندوز هم آبیه. :چشمک: 

آیا میشه xp رو روی core i7 نصب کرد؟
http://www.coderanch.com/t/502963/gc/Windows-XP-Corei

به هر حال هر کسی تجربه ای داره و ممکنه برای این مشکل درست یا نادرست باشه.

----------


## mpnetmpnet

> درایو ها رو می شناخت تو هایرن -ویندوز قبلی ش هم xp بود-ولی وقتی صفحه آبی داد دیگه درایو ها رو نمی شناسه -اطلاعاتش خیلی مهمه امکان از بین رفتنش وجود داره ؟


در صورت مهم بودن اطلاعات هارد و البته راه نیفتادن سیستم.
- از دیسک زنده لینوکس اوبونتو استفاده کنید تا به اطلاعات هاردتون دسترسی پیدا کنید. (یا هر نرم افزار مستقل دیگری برای دسترسی و کپی کردن اطلاعات هارد.)
- هارد رو از سیستم جدا کنید و به سیستم دیگه ای به عنوان هارد دوم اضافه کنید و اطلاعات رو کپی کنید.
 - در صورت موجود نبودن اطلاعات و یا پارتیشن ها روی هارد، هیچ اطلاعات جدیدی روی اون کپی نکنید و یا پارتیشن بندی نکنید و با استفاده از نرم افزارهای ریکاوری پارتیشنهای هارد رو جستجو و بازیابی کنید.
- در زمان مراحل نصب هارد رو فول فرمت کنید. (البته این مشکل قدیمها بدلیل بد سکتور رخ میداد)

----------


## FastCode

اگر سیتمتون EFI هست تنظیم Legacy BIOS Support Mode (یا هر چیز مشابهی) رو فعال کنید

----------


## mpnetmpnet

آقا قبول نیست، ما اینهمه داریم نظر میدیم ولی صاب مجلس خودش نیست  :متفکر:

----------


## mf_007

از همه دوستان ممنونم بعد از اون مشکل به سایت سر نزدم . هارد مشکل سخت افزاری داشت و تونستم بعضی از اطلاعات رو ریکاوری کنم
بازم ممنونم از راهنمایی هاتون.

----------


## joofer

دوستان کسی هست آیا؟ من یه هارد دارم که مشکل داره و فقط موقع بوت مدل هاردم شناسایی میشه. این در حالیه که در حال حاضر این هارد و به عنوان هارد جانبی استفاده میکنم. وقتی ویندوز بالا میاد اثری از اون هارد  نیست. روی ویندوز xp و 7 و 8.1 آزمودم. با چند تا سیستم هم آزمودم. هاردم maxtor 250 هست.

----------


## FastCode

> دوستان کسی هست آیا؟ من یه هارد دارم که مشکل داره و فقط موقع بوت مدل هاردم شناسایی میشه. این در حالیه که در حال حاضر این هارد و به عنوان هارد جانبی استفاده میکنم. وقتی ویندوز بالا میاد اثری از اون هارد  نیست. روی ویندوز xp و 7 و 8.1 آزمودم. با چند تا سیستم هم آزمودم. هاردم maxtor 250 هست.


همین که هنوز این هارد رو دارین خودش معجزست.

----------


## joofer

> همین که هنوز این هارد رو دارین خودش معجزست.


جواب کاملی بود واقعا. من هارد مکستور 40 گیگابایتی هم دارم.

----------

